# Diablo 2 TCP/IP problem



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

Me and my brother are trying to play Diablo 2 using the TCP/IP option they have. No matter who hosts it says that we cannot connect to the server. Is there something else we need to be doing or some other way we can connect in a multiplayer game without using battle.net?


----------

